# Kindling 4-5 days late?



## savingdogs (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a wonderful young Creme who produced her first kits for me earlier this year. They are grown and we re-bred her last month, and she was due on the 30th. 

Nothing.....until today! 

Is that unusual to have them so late? And there was no indication that she was prepping either, she didn't pull her hair until last night or whenever that was that she gave birth, either. 

I was frankly ready to take out the box and think about re-breeding her. But she has four very healthy looking kits today.

I'm frankly very pleased, but for future reference, is this normal? How many days after "due" date can a rabbit kindle? Do you think this will be a pattern for her? Last time, she was right on target with her due date, almost to the exact HOUR that I bred her, so I was somewhat expecting the same thing. 

I'm new to rabbit breeding so be gentle with me, I'm too inexperienced to "feel" for the pregnancies, I've tried.


----------



## Legacy (Jul 4, 2011)

28-32 days is "normal" but most of mine kindle on 31 or 32 days. It varies.


----------



## savingdogs (Jul 4, 2011)

This would be either day 34 or 35, I'm thinking it may have happened last night. I was counting her as "due on the 30th day.


----------



## dewey (Jul 6, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> This would be either day 34 or 35, I'm thinking it may have happened last night. I was counting her as "due on the 30th day.


Gestation is 28-35 days, although the average is 31 days.  It's not uncommon for the smaller litters to have the longer gestation time.


----------



## savingdogs (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying that. It was a smaller litter (4).

I'm happy to report they are doing excellent.


----------



## dewey (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad they're doing good!


----------

